
Out of Control: How consumers are exploited by the adtech industry - ingve
https://www.forbrukerradet.no/out-of-control/
======
phigcch
See also previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22043209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22043209)
(edit: NYT coverage of the same report)

